# What's  AVG?



## Son_of_Perdition (Dec 30, 2015)

http://www.cnet.com/au/news/flaw-found-in-avgs-web-safety-software-9-million-people-exposed/


----------



## AprilT (Dec 30, 2015)

A thorn in my side when I had it and couldn't get rid of it.  Virus protection software which sucks the life out of your pc at times, but some people love the program, so don't mind me.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 30, 2015)

I have had good luck with AVG since '98.


----------



## Kadee (Dec 30, 2015)

Both hubby and I have had the FREE version of AVG for years and never had a problem with viruses or the program


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 30, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I have had good luck with AVG since '98.



Me too!


----------



## Don M. (Dec 30, 2015)

I tried AVG a few years ago, but my system ran substantially slower with it installed.  I then tried Avast(free version), and it ran much better, so I've stayed with Avast for several years.  It has found stuff that Windows Defender missed, plus Avast alerts me when there are any updates to any of the major programs I run...browsers, etc.  Prior to going to these free Anti-virus programs, I was paying for a subscription to Norton's, and it was a waste.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 30, 2015)

> Prior to going to these free Anti-virus programs, I was paying for a subscription to Norton's, and it was a waste.


I agree about Norton.  I was paying for it and it presented a problem for me when I called they were rude and offered no real help, I will never  use them again.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 30, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Me too!



Me three.

As the article states, if you know what you're doing online you're pretty much safe. But for those of us who live dangerously and visit sites that are prone to infections (Facebook, etc) an anti-virus program of some sort is a good idea.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 30, 2015)

Have had Norton for quite awhile now and am very pleased.  Here's more info on recent AVG problems.  http://www.komando.com/happening-no...lar-free-anti-virus-may-have-exposed-millions


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 30, 2015)

When I stopped using Outlook Express and started using AVG, virus problems were[mostly] over.    When I stopped using Windows I felt joy, having claimed complete control over my computers.


----------



## imp (Dec 30, 2015)

Does anyone TRULY understand exactly WTH these "antivirus' and protective offerings do? I surely do not. Despite having a host of them installed over the years, a variety of worms, viruses, malware, etc., have managed to screw up our pleasure from time to time. 

Some are for sale, some (same name) are free. Do you get better protection if you pay money?

Quite frankly, I think I am willing to take my chances with all this bullshit. If some flying flame invades my PC, making it useless, I'll smash it on  the sidewalk, like the little
 kid does his cell, in the TV commercial. 

I absolutely REFUSE to be taken hostage by the "Information Age"!

We lived happily before PCs, why could we not do so now??   imp


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Dec 31, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> When I stopped using Outlook Express and started using AVG, virus problems were[mostly] over.    When I stopped using Windows I felt joy, having claimed complete control over my computers.




Did you catch my attempt at sarcastic humor?


----------



## kaufen (Jan 6, 2016)

AVG is a resource hog, and takes over everything on your machine.

Malwarebytes  is a much better program for catching Malware, and MSE is good enough  for an anti-virus program. Not one single anti-virus program can  catch'em all...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 6, 2016)

kaufen said:


> AVG is a resource hog, and takes over everything on your machine.
> 
> Malwarebytes  is a much better program for catching Malware, and MSE is good enough  for an anti-virus program. Not one single anti-virus program can  catch'em all...


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 6, 2016)

....I have a closet full of old windows operated laptops that have crashed using different virus protections, I am now using a simple Chromebook, it requires no virus protection of any kind, it is limited to what you can do on it....but the only thing I do is surf and email, so it works for me.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 7, 2016)

Jackie22 said:


> ....I have a closet full of old windows operated laptops that have crashed using different virus protections, I am now using a simple Chromebook, it requires no virus protection of any kind, it is limited to what you can do on it....but the only thing I do is surf and email, so it works for me.



You may not get a virus, but your surfing is tracked!!


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 7, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> You may not get a virus, but your surfing is tracked!!



Thanks for reminding me, I have now turned on all the 'Do not track' that I can find, I'm sure there is still some tracking done, no biggie.


----------

